# The Afghanistan Commitment, interesting article



## Legionaire (7 May 2009)

a little old, but interesting none the less. 

http://www.legionmagazine.com/en/index.php/2008/04/the-afghanistan-commitment/


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 May 2009)

Legionaire, you have now made a total of five posts, all of which refer to or link to Legion magazine.  One of these includes subscription information.  If it is your intent to use your posts as an advertising campaign for Legion Magazine, please contact the site owner for terms of reference for advertisers.

See this page for further information.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## sheikyerbouti (7 May 2009)

With all due respect Mr. O'Leary,

 I do not get the impression that this individual is tying to shill the Legion magazine. Seeing that Legon magazine is freely available on the internet with no subscription, I don't see where the conflict lies. The commment only questioned their (legion magazine) ability to make money from such a small subscription fee. The intent of such a low cost subscription is only to defray costs, not to make a profit.

 As an active RCL member, I appreciate seeing the efforts of anyone who is interested in preserving the memory of our fallen men and women who served our country so honourably. My personal participation in Legion events allows for an opportunity for myself to express my admiration and support for the Canadian Forces at large, be they active, retired or long since passed on.

 In summation, I feel very strongly that this individual is doing nothing more than making an effort to reach out to a potentially underserved audience for the continued preservation of our collective memory of wartime, be it past or present.


 On a separate matter, if Army.ca would welcome funds from the RCL, I would highly suggest that the proper channels be followed. There should be enough members on this board of sufficient standing who could possibly introduce a special amendment to either Dominion or Provincial commands with the intention of securing nominal funds for the Milnet group of sites. Given the current mandate of the Legion, this would not be outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## VictorVaughn (10 Jul 2009)

Someone sent me this article, thought I'd pass it along. Includes a diagram.

http://www.legionmagazine.com/en/index.php/2009/01/left-of-the-boom/


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Jul 2009)

VictorVaughn,

What Michael O'Leary said a few posts above.


----------



## VictorVaughn (10 Jul 2009)

didn't realize I couldn't post links, when you yourself have done the same thing. 

i.e.

your posts 41, 46, 79, 80, 94, 98, 100, etc.


----------



## Franko (10 Jul 2009)

VictorVaughn said:
			
		

> didn't realize I couldn't post links, when you yourself have done the same thing.
> 
> i.e.
> 
> your posts 41, 46, 79, 80, 94, 98, 100, etc.



Links are one thing...the member who started this thread was trying to garner interest in the RCL, which permission is required by the site owner.

Never seen him say no yet, especially to such an organization.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## VictorVaughn (10 Jul 2009)

my issue is - I started a new thread by posting a link concerning an article about IEDs, thinking it would start up conversation. it was then lumped into this thread chastising outside links by an administrator.


----------



## Franko (10 Jul 2009)

VictorVaughn said:
			
		

> my issue is - I started a new thread by posting a link concerning an article about IEDs, thinking it would start up conversation. it was then lumped into this thread chastising outside links by an administrator.



PM inbound. Please check your messages.

Locking this one up.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------

